# post filler victims in this thread - STOP PROMOTING FILLERS!



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

What is the general consensus on fillers


It's been discovered recently that fillers don't disappear they just migrate to different areas When we consider however that celebrities and Hollywood actors have been injecting for years, few of them have that bloated look which you would expect when fillers migrate everywhere. What should...




lookism.net


----------



## RoundHouse (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

why fillers get still promoted on this place?


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 24, 2021)

homo_faber said:


>


still looks better


----------



## ilyess (Apr 24, 2021)

homo_faber said:


>


this one is good


----------



## Rift (Apr 24, 2021)

ilyess said:


> this one is good


who is the guy in your profile pic?


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Apr 24, 2021)

ilyess said:


> this one is good


The "now" is without fillers


----------



## ilyess (Apr 24, 2021)

Iswhatitis19 said:


> The "now" is without fillers


oh.. b..but what the fuck is now and then


----------



## ilyess (Apr 24, 2021)

Rift678 said:


> who is the guy in your profile pic?


Marcello Alvarez


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

ilyess said:


> this one is good


left is with fillers


----------



## UltimateMan (Apr 24, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> What is the general consensus on fillers
> 
> 
> It's been discovered recently that fillers don't disappear they just migrate to different areas When we consider however that celebrities and Hollywood actors have been injecting for years, few of them have that bloated look which you would expect when fillers migrate everywhere. What should...
> ...


I will never understand why foids inject their lips, they end up looking like ducks, to give better blowjobs JFL?


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)

UltimateMan said:


> I will never understand why foids inject their lips, they end up looking like ducks, to give better blowjobs JFL?


i dont know but injecting nsl folds or cheekbones is not good either


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 24, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> i dont know but injecting nsl folds or cheekbones is not good either


they followed the looksmax advice


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Agendum (Apr 24, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> why fillers get still promoted on this place?


Happy filler merchant shills.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 24, 2021)

filler bloat = real.

lean + collagen 
or 
death


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 25, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> filler bloat = real.
> 
> lean + collagen
> or
> death


legit, in the longrun filler make the face appear more bloated and fat which is a death sentence

Facial Adiposity, Attractiveness, and Health: A Review ​The relationship between facial cues and perceptions of health and attractiveness in others plays an influential role in our social interactions and mating behaviors. Several facial cues have historically been investigated in this regard, with facial adiposity being the newest addition. Evidence...


The Influence of Body Composition Effects on Male Facial Masculinity and Attractiveness ​Body mass index (BMI) and its facial correlates influence a range of perceptions including masculinity and attractiveness. BMI conflates body fat and muscle which are sexually dimorphic because men typically have more muscle but less fat than women. We therefore investigated the influence of...


"A study by Foo et al. (2017) showed that facial adiposity was a better predictor of attractiveness compared to sexual dimorphism, averageness, and symmetry, for male faces. The researchers also found that, for females faces, facial adiposity squared and sexual dimorphism were the best predictors of female facial attractiveness, while facial adiposity was also the strongest predictor of perceived health for male faces, while sexual dimorphism was the strongest predictor of perceived health for female faces, with facial adiposity failing to reach statistical significance."


Lmfao being lean for males is more important than dimorphism and symmetry (not that they dont matter, just that statistically having a lean face will benefit you more unless you're extremely neotenous). Makes sense back in the day when males had better bone structure and testosterone levels were higher



"Facial adiposity has consistently been linked to perceptions of attractiveness and health, with heavier faces being judged to be more unattractive and unhealthier. To date, facial adiposity has also been linked to a number of actual health outcomes including: cold and flu number, duration of colds and flu, frequency of antibiotic use, respiratory illness, blood pressure, cardiovascular illness, salivary progesterone, psychological well-being, arthritis, diabetes, circulating testosterone, immune function, and oxidative stress. While a strong relationship between facial adiposity, attractiveness, perceived health and actual health outcomes has been reported, there are a few limitations to the current evidence presented in favor of facial adiposity as an important contributor to health and attractiveness judgments"




"There also appears to be important differences in judgments made by males and females regarding adiposity as a cue to health and attractiveness. For example, a link has been found between adiposity and immune responsiveness in male Rantala et al., 2013a, but not female faces Rantala et al., 2013b."


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Apr 25, 2021)

About to drop the highest iq fax for u

1) get lean

I guarantee u have bones

Here's my transformation










2) when it comes to surgery implants are much better as can emulate bones

However u will see botched results due to iqlets designing their own terrible designs with 0 knowledge of the looks pill

That's my take on it


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 25, 2021)

pin this


----------



## Schizoidcel (Apr 26, 2021)

homo_faber said:


>



Tragic. She should have taken semen injections from my cawk instead.


----------



## Johanjohan (Apr 26, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> About to drop the highest iq fax for u
> 
> 1) get lean
> 
> ...


great transformation!!!


----------



## kalefartbomb (Apr 26, 2021)

I've been doing subtle DIY gonial angle fillers for a few months now and it has been a great looksmax. It's very bluepilled to think that everyone has the same mental illnesses as celebrities who inject 50 ml of filler all over their faces.


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Apr 26, 2021)

Fillers are a long-term bloatmax and looksmin. Complete coping mechanism


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Apr 26, 2021)

Johanjohan said:


> great transformation!!!


Thanks man


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Apr 26, 2021)

Honestly don’t get fillers for tear troughs, but for jaw and chin enhancement is worth it


----------



## reptiles (Apr 26, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> filler bloat = real.
> 
> lean + collagen
> or
> death




How to fix collagen ? subtances ?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 26, 2021)

reptiles said:


> How to fix collagen ? subtances ?


Tretinoin
Dermaneedling
red light therapy
and for protection sunblock

And some other substances


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 26, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> About to drop the highest iq fax for u
> 
> 1) get lean
> 
> ...


Russian Chad


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 26, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> legit, in the longrun filler make the face appear more bloated and fat which is a death sentence
> 
> Facial Adiposity, Attractiveness, and Health: A Review​The relationship between facial cues and perceptions of health and attractiveness in others plays an influential role in our social interactions and mating behaviors. Several facial cues have historically been investigated in this regard, with facial adiposity being the newest addition. Evidence...
> 
> ...


iq mogging comment.
Great share


----------



## Merlix (Apr 26, 2021)

This is a plastic surgeon.


----------



## TITUS (Apr 26, 2021)

Merlix said:


> This is a plastic surgeon.


Hes the Bogdanoffs's plastic surgeon.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> filler bloat = real.
> 
> lean + collagen
> or
> deat





eduardkoopman said:


> filler bloat = real.
> 
> lean + collagen
> or
> death


lean won'¨t do shit if u are boneless, jfl low iq. Why do u see ethnics with underbites(big ass head) on lean bodies.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Apr 27, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> About to drop the highest iq fax for u
> 
> 1) get lean
> 
> ...


u had good forward growth and structure buddy.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 27, 2021)

Genki said:


> lean won'¨t do shit if u are boneless, jfl low iq. Why do u see ethnics with underbites(big ass head) on lean bodies.


Why do you expect me, to ADD every exception. When I write a short message??

I would have to make, every post an essay like copingvolcel. Mentioning every exception, when the common "rule" doesn't apply.

Obviously, boneless is game over for lean maxxing.
But luckily, most people are not boneless. 
So the common rule for the masses, average people:
lean = life, 
is true.



https://www.boredpanda.com/before-after-weight-loss-face-transformation/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 27, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> About to drop the highest iq fax for u
> 
> 1) get lean
> 
> ...


You only lost weight?? No filler or implants involved? Very solid transformation!!


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 27, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> Honestly don’t get fillers for tear troughs, but for jaw and chin enhancement is worth it


I think fillers injected on the bone are not that bad, and the risk for bloating is smaller.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Apr 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Why do you expect me, to ADD every exception. When I write a short message??
> 
> I would have to make, every post an essay like copingvolcel. Mentioning every exception, when the common "rule" doesn't apply.
> 
> ...


don't know bro, i belive most ppl here are ethnics and most ethnics are boneless. After weight loss their eye areas are fucckeeedd


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 27, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> legit, in the longrun filler make the face appear more bloated and fat which is a death sentence
> 
> Facial Adiposity, Attractiveness, and Health: A Review​The relationship between facial cues and perceptions of health and attractiveness in others plays an influential role in our social interactions and mating behaviors. Several facial cues have historically been investigated in this regard, with facial adiposity being the newest addition. Evidence...
> 
> ...


Leanmax or death


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 27, 2021)

Genki said:


> don't know bro, i belive most ppl here are ethnics and most ethnics are boneless. After weight loss their eye areas are fucckeeedd


could be. pancake face happens.
I dunno how it is. I am white, and live in a whites predominantly country and I never set foot outside of Europe. And most whites have enough bone in face that can show, when being lean. Hence muh idea that most on average dudes will have enough bone for leanness.
But dump in an "ethnic" society, and maybe I will see average dudes are "boneless"


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Apr 27, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> You only lost weight?? No filler or implants involved? Very solid transformation!!


 thats all brah

on another cut, been earting too hedonistically, two more weeks and im at 10%


----------



## reptiles (Apr 27, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Hes the Bogdanoffs's plastic surgeon.




Bogs me


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 27, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> About to drop the highest iq fax for u
> 
> 1) get lean
> 
> ...


how much did you lose and how much bf?


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Apr 27, 2021)

Fillers are the dumbest thing


----------



## Soalian (Apr 28, 2021)

"Fillers" are often discussed on here, yet some people seem to be criticize it with no valid reason


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 28, 2021)

Soalian said:


> "Fillers" are often discussed on here, yet some people seem to be criticize it with no valid reason


People make it out to be very dangrous


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 28, 2021)

Soalian said:


> "Fillers" are often discussed on here, yet some people seem to be criticize it with no valid reason


wdym

the video in the linked thread shows plenty of valid reason

keep coping


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## homo_faber (Apr 28, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


>



have you even watched the video


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Apr 28, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> thats all brah
> 
> on another cut, been earting too hedonistically, two more weeks and im at 10%


Mirin, on my cut as well


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Apr 28, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> how much did you lose and how much bf?


Doesn't matter how much but just do it


----------



## Merlix (Apr 28, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


>



The focal length fraud is strong in the Brazilian filler fixers. And of course these results are immediately post op. Would love to see how he looks in a month or after repeated injection sessions once his face is full of HA and bloated to hell.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Apr 29, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> Honestly don’t get fillers for tear troughs, but for jaw and chin enhancement is worth it


opposite


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Apr 29, 2021)

RealSurgerymax said:


> opposite


Depends on the surgeon tho you can both done and the results vary depending


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 30, 2021)

its over


----------



## homo_faber (Apr 30, 2021)

f for filler victims


----------



## Henry77 (Oct 23, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> About to drop the highest iq fax for u
> 
> 1) get lean
> 
> ...


Were you skinny before?


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Oct 23, 2021)

the more normies get fillers the harder I cage


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 23, 2021)

people are just dump (even here) and don't know what fillers are designed for. It literally creates volume. what do you expect from the fluid? There is simply no other way to restore the volume in places where there is no longer any, with increasing age.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Oct 23, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> About to drop the highest iq fax for u
> 
> 1) get lean
> 
> ...


Damn Iam mirin

How u got lean?


----------



## Amexmaxx (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## randomvanish (Oct 23, 2021)

another filler victim 






he used to be chad but now he has duck lips


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 23, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Damn Iam mirin
> 
> How u got lean?


Eat less lol


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 26, 2021)

homo_faber said:


> What is the general consensus on fillers
> 
> 
> It's been discovered recently that fillers don't disappear they just migrate to different areas When we consider however that celebrities and Hollywood actors have been injecting for years, few of them have that bloated look which you would expect when fillers migrate everywhere. What should...
> ...


Upper eyelid fillers only legit form of fillers


----------

